# Ping g410 3 wood



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2019)

Just purchased one of these so thought I would do a test.
Unfortunately using range balls so no distances.
Itâ€™s a stiff flex 14.5 degree although this can be adjusted either way.
Itâ€™s looks lovely and sits nice down behind the ball,it does look slightly open at address which I donâ€™t mind.
Off the tee was a wow such a nice penetrating ball flight and it felt so solid and I was very consistent with it.
I then tried fades which were very easy to do,however I did struggle with draws off the mat although off the tee it was quite easy again.
Off the mat it was a different feel,I never felt I could get a high launch but it seemed to bore through the air.
Iâ€™m keeping it but I will keep my TM Burner for back up


----------

